# Neutering



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

How risky is neutering the male mice?

My mice are pets and I'm considering keeping a neutered male with mum n nanny mouse instead of a female, or keeping a few neutered males together as the females will be easier to home. My vet said they do neuter mice, seemed surprised that I'd thought it too risky.

I also feel that some of the info on neutering is very one sided (against) - All the cons seem to be 'he MIGHT still not like other males, still upset females etc.'

Does anyone have experience of neutered male mice? Were the majority still aggressive, still couldn't be housed with other mice, still smelt strong?

I would be neutering young if I did, so they would not have already done any breeding etc. just seems weird that for almost every other pet it's recommended to neuter and spay but for mice people seem so against it, despite the problems male mice can pose.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have heard of it being done, and haven't ever heard of any problems with it. If I had the money I might keep a few on hand myself.

There is always the chance that neutering won't prevent fighting with other males, there's no guarantees there. But I wouldn't think keeping a neutered male with a female would cause her any trouble.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had nine of my pet bucks neutered now. My vet is very experienced with exotics and small animals so that made my decision a lot easier and luckily they have all come through the operation with no problems. It was quite a few weeks before the two older bucks showed a difference in character and smell. One now lives with a group of girls. He still likes to pester them a bit but they don't seem unduly bothered by him trying to mount them. The other buck continued to be aggressive towards other mice (and me) and currently still lives on his own. Just recently though his character has changed completely and he's become a bit withdrawn so I'm in the process of gradually introducing him to a group of girls (instead of attacking them, he now runs away).

The other seven neutered bucks were from an unexpected litter where most turned out to be male. I decided that it was probably easier to have them neutered and keep them in two small groups rather than try to rehome them. I had them neutered at five weeks, just as they were maturing and whilst they still all lived together. They had just begun to squabble a bit before the op but since the op there have been no squabbles at all and they are living very happily in two groups.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, that's really useful info. Mine are 23days at the moment, also unexpected litter. If I don't get homes for the bucks, was considering doing sth similar - having them all neutered and either living together or putting one of em with my girlies. Also depends a bit on whether the 2 'maybe' mice are male or female - I think female, as I swear I saw nipples earlier, but vet (using genital method) thinks male.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate to use rats as an example but I've had rats neutered and for some it made them far less aggressive, and others there was no change at all (aka they still might squabble with other cagemates). I don't see why it would be an issue if you have a skilled vet. I've had tumour removals done on mice and a neuter is a pretty simple procedure in comparison, one just needs to find the right hands.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks. At the moment the three boys are in together and I hopefully have a home for one of them. So then if they fight my plan is to neuter one and put him in with the girls, thus leaving only one un-neutered male on his own


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Fingers crossed that the boys will be able to stay together. If you do have one neutered, remember that he can't go straight in with the girls as he could still get them pregnant for a short time after having the operation.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, good to know.


----------

